

Canadians win the Internet back - gotrythis

Key points:
- Over 460,000 signatures to Parliament
- unlimited data plans back
- 200GB plan <i>raised</i> to 300GB<p>Dear TekSavvy Customer,<p>Because of your support and participation in reaching out to the
various MPs and the Minister of Industry we're pleased to announce
that the March 1st UBB implementation date has been suspended indefinitely.<p>With over 460,000 signatures having been sent to Parliament Minister
Clement and the Industry committee requested the CRTC review its
recent decision in full, which it has obliged and are now doing. 
Until this review has occurred UBB over DSL has been completely
shelved.  Minister Clement also added they would overturn the review
should it resemble in any way to the previous outcome!<p>So, congratulations to all who've spoken up about this issue, you've
made a huge difference.  As a Canadian, today, I can honestly say it's
refreshing to know politicians do listen and will affect change when
the public at large shows concern!<p>Effective March 1st we are going to move forward and make changes to
the Usage, but we're going to make it a positive one!<p>We are reinstating the Unlimited package but the 200GB package will be
changed... to 300GB!  UBB is about Internet Costs, and as a result of
lower costs with our providers (Peer1, Lime Light, etc...), costs
outside our relationship with companies like Bell, we are extending
the savings on to you, the clients... Enjoy!<p>PS - To view your usage or receive more details on reinstated/upgraded
packages go to http://myworld.teksavvy.com. Please note that usage on
the Customer Portal is currently only available to DSL users. We are
working towards adding this option to all of our Cable users.<p>[Version Française]<p>Cher client TekSavvy,<p>Grâce à votre soutien, votre participation et vos communications avec
divers députés et le ministre de l'Industrie, nous sommes heureux d'annoncer que
la date de mise en oeuvre du 1er mars de la facturation à l’utilisation a été
suspendue indéfiniment.<p>Avec plus de 460 000 signatures ayant été envoyées au Parlement,
le  ministre Clement et le comité de l'industrie ont demandé au CRTC
de complétement réviser sa récente décision concernant la facturation à l’utilisation.
Par conséquence, le CRTC travaille maintenant à réviser cette décision
et la facturation à l’utilisation sur le service DSL a été complètement
mise à l'écart jusqu’à nouvel ordre.  Le ministre Clement a également ajouté
qu’il annulera la décision révisée si elle ressemble à la précédente!<p>Alors, félicitations à tous ceux qui ont appuyé la cause et ont passé le mot.
Vous avez eu un énorme impact. Je suis heureux de constater que les politiciens
sont à l’écoute des citoyens et sont prêts à agir!<p>À compter du 1er mars, nous allons apporter des modifications à l'utilisation,
par contre les modifications seront positives!<p>Nous rétablissons le forfait illimité, de plus le forfait de 200 Go  sera modifié... à 300 Go!
La facturation à l’utilisation est axée sur le coût du service Internet et en raison
d’une diminution de nos coûts grâce à de bonnes relations avec nos fournisseurs de
bande passante autre que Bell, nous économisons et nous désirons vous passer ces économies...
Alors, profitez-en!<p>PS - Pour voir votre utilisation de bande passante ou en connaitre plus sur nos forfaits
réintégrés ou mis à jour, visitez  http://myworld.teksavvy.com.  Veuillez noter que le calcul
de l'utilisation de bande passante n’est présentement disponible que pour les utilisateurs
du service DSL.  Nous espérons bientôt pourvoir offrir cette fonctionnalité à
nos utilisateurs du service de câble.
======
olegious
Power to the people! ;)

